# How to use fix to ports bug in 9.1?



## littlesandra88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi all =)

In 9.1 is there this bug

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=174576

which is triggered when doing


```
cd /usr/ports
make index
```

The fix should be to install perl from ports.


```
# pkg_add -r perl
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.1-release/Latest/perl.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.1-release/Latest/perl.tbz' by URL
```

How is this fix suppose to be applied?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2013)

Install the port?


----------



## littlesandra88 (Jan 10, 2013)

@SirDice

So that is not done by?:


```
pkg_add -r perl
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2013)

No, that installs the _package_.

`# cd /usr/ports/lang/perl5.14 && make install clean`


----------



## littlesandra88 (Jan 10, 2013)

@SirDice

Thanks a lot =)


----------

